# Dura-Ace 7900 Rear Derailleur



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

I just purchased a 2010 5.2 Trek Madone with the Shimano Ultegra Group and Dura-Ace 53-39 cranks. I was thinking about upgrading the rear derailleur too. I noticed the only thing that sets the Madone 5.9 and 5.2 apart is both the Dura-Ace crank and rear derailleur upgrades. 

Anyhow, long story short, am I going to see a big enough difference to justify the investment in the new Dura-Ace Rear Derailleur? The bike dealer changed the cranks for me at n/c because I did not want the compact cranks the bike came with.

Thanks!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Classic Bikes said:


> I just purchased a 2010 5.2 Trek Madone with the Shimano Ultegra Group and Dura-Ace 53-39 cranks. I was thinking about upgrading the rear derailleur too. I noticed the only thing that sets the Madone 5.9 and 5.2 apart is both the Dura-Ace crank and rear derailleur upgrades.
> 
> Anyhow, long story short, *am I going to see a big enough difference to justify the investment in the new Dura-Ace Rear Derailleur*? The bike dealer changed the cranks for me at n/c because I did not want the compact cranks the bike came with.
> 
> Thanks!


No, save your money.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope...your set up is AOK...the only upgrade for you now (component wise) will be Di2  Enjoy your rides.


----------

